# Interesting News Articles



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning,

Just a quick message for all you car lovers, we've posted a few interesting articles about the new Porsche Macan and Lotus becoming official partners with Norwich City. Read more below:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/the-new-macan-turbo-stronger-faster-more-agile

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/lotus-become-official-partners-of-norwich-city

Have a good weekend!

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

